# GlobeCast increases rates for people without Internet



## vastrightwing (Mar 7, 2012)

The other day I had to call customer service for a technical issue. While on hold they were announcing a new $2.00/mo fee which will be only charged to people who can’t or won’t elect to receive paperless billing. In effect, this is a discriminatory price increase for people who have no internet for one reason or the other. Considering this is a satellite service, it’s quite possible that many subscribers have no telecommunication service. They want to charge customers for telling them how much they owe now. This is part of the cost of doing business. If they want to collect payments from customers, they should mail a paper bill so people know what to pay. They shouldn’t also charge them an additional fee because it costs them money to send a bill! This is ridiculous! If they can’t make a profit with their current monthly rates, they should simply raise their rates and be done with it. I think it’s outrageous to penalize a whole class of people who either can’t afford a computer and an Internet connection or who choose not to have such technology because they don’t need it.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

They should allow you to have an auto-pay option each month, maybe with a simple, yearly mailed statement. No need for internet, if you are paying on a regular basis, IMHO.


----------

